# How do I transfer full color images to TPU cell phone cases/covers???



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been trying to find the process to transfer full color printed images to TPU (Thermoplastic Polyurethane) cell phone cases (wrapped around sides, corners and front). These are the cases that protect your blackberry or Iphone that are made of a strong flexible plastic resin similar to that of a garden hose. 
I have attached some pictures I found on Alibaba.com of companies in China that do this. They are very secretive of their process, however I have gotten a few to tell me that they use water slide decals followed by a heating process.
Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Here's a recent thread on that topic http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t112081.html


----------



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. 

I already saw that thread. I was the one that started it when I was more interested in working with hard covers. I am aware of all the techology posted in the responses. However, now I am looking at TPU covers (more like silicone) and these technologies will not work for this.


----------



## bsublimation (Apr 28, 2012)

hi all

you can find all solutions at baires trophies from Israel


----------



## vinnyme (Aug 9, 2012)

Elmo Hong Zito said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I already saw that thread. I was the one that started it when I was more interested in working with hard covers. I am aware of all the techology posted in the responses. However, now I am looking at TPU covers (more like silicone) and these technologies will not work for this.


Hi Elmo - have you managed to find the solution? In the same boat here!


----------



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

No I have not. I know it is a very hands on manual process that involves much technique. There is allot of room for error and allot of waste because of this. They can afford this in Asia because of the low labor costs. However in the USA this would not be feasible.


----------



## peekers (Dec 13, 2010)

Is this it? They call it "3D sublimation" - I totally just learned this while searching for a Samsung Galaxy 3 cover. Here's the link - straight from China, of course. The US distributor is Conde. I buy from them some and I'd LOVE for them to get these. Hint, hint, Conde! Hopefully this helps. But on the other hand, since it could take a while for Conde to pick this up, if you can learn a new way that'd be awesome!

Sublimation 3D iPhone Cover from BestSub - Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal


----------



## Elmo Hong Zito (Apr 29, 2009)

peekers said:


> Is this it? They call it "3D sublimation" - I totally just learned this while searching for a Samsung Galaxy 3 cover. Here's the link - straight from China, of course. The US distributor is Conde. I buy from them some and I'd LOVE for them to get these. Hint, hint, Conde! Hopefully this helps. But on the other hand, since it could take a while for Conde to pick this up, if you can learn a new way that'd be awesome!
> 
> Sublimation 3D iPhone Cover from BestSub - Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal


3D sublimation has been around for a long time. However this process does not work for TPU cases because they would melt in the process due to high levels of heat. 3D sub only works for hard plastic that is incredibly resistant to high heat (which in turn increases the price of the final product). 

www.tattoomycase.com sells 3D sublimated cases for most popular smartphones. You can design them yourself and right now they have a 25% OFF promotion using *promo25* at checkout. Check it out.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

You can also dip them , I did many , it's called Hydrographics . With over 2000 patterns such as dollar bills , skulls etc .. With Hydrographics you can dip almost any shape and most substrates .. Just another method for you to look at .


----------



## CaseInked (Sep 9, 2012)

http://caseinked.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/IMG_05481.jpg
If you are looking for something like that it can be done with a specific printer, feel free to message me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

DOUGIE T said:


> You can also dip them , I did many , it's called Hydrographics . With over 2000 patterns such as dollar bills , skulls etc .. With Hydrographics you can dip almost any shape and most substrates .. Just another method for you to look at .


I have been trying to find info on Hydrographics
Can you tell be where to look? Thanks or email me.


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

Liquid concepts forum . Most of all the top USA companies are on the forum . And a few uk also like me .


----------

